# "unicornwarrior" is missing and so are my pickups



## joaocunha (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey,

A while ago I bought a set of DiMarzios from the user "unicornwarrior". I never received the pickups and he never answered any of my messages.

I'm not looking to get my money back since it's been ages from the purchase, but I think everybody should be warned about him.

Thread link: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-for-sale-trade-wanted/121436-dimarzio-pu-air-norton-x2n.html

Be good.
João


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 6, 2010)

Note the correlation between that thread not following the classified format and including references and the missing pickups.

Sorry bro.


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2010)

Not following the format = not taking the time to learn/follow the rules before posting shit = unreliable and likely impossible to track if they split

There's your correlation. And the two of you should know better than to troll the Site News and Support section. I didn't see any substantive suggestions from you in the peanut gallery.

Sorry about your pickups (or the lack thereof), dude.


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm sure you already checked, but I see there's a guy named "unicornwarrior" over on HC. Might be worth looking into. How'd you pay the guy?

EDIT: Looks like it probably is the same guy; http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2032963-post5.html


----------



## joaocunha (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, guys. Of course I was a jerk buying from someone with no references... I paid him via paypal.

I'll take a look at HC, Randy. Thanks.

João


----------



## Explorer (Nov 11, 2010)

If you used a credit card as the source of funds for the PayPal transaction, you may still have recourse. Look into the terms for this, or just call your credit card company and explain that you bought something which was to be shipped internationally, but the item never arrived and the seller has terminated all contact with you.

It's worth a shot, no?


----------



## Leon (Nov 11, 2010)

Even if they don't use the format, always see if you can get a phone# and call the guy if you think he's even the least bit shady.


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, if you're dealing with someone without any listed references, it's good to gather as much information about them as you can.


----------

